# Linux command covert to FreeBSD



## latwe (May 5, 2019)

Hello, How to covert this command "ip -6 route add local 2a00:f10:500:40::/64 dev lo" to route command ? Please no write document link... I only need converter this.


----------



## Martin Paredes (May 7, 2019)

I don't know what `ip -6 route add local 2a00:f10:500:40::/64 dev lo` does in Linux, so I'm going to assume that you're adding a route to the `2a00:f10:500:40::/64` network through the `lo` interface (loopback?)

`route -6 add -net 2a00:f10:500:40::/64 ::1`

For those that want to expand their knowledge, read the manual route(8)


----------

